# ☆ Harumi's set shop ☆



## Harumi (May 13, 2010)

*★ Owner :* 
Harumi

*★ Workers :*
kazehana(itsmylife)
Ōkami 
Mist Puppet
kiki
Kaname(Rima)


( no more Hiring )​
*★ We do:*​Avatars
Signatures
Sets
Transparency's
Banners​
*★ Rules:*


[*]You must have at least 50 posts to request .
[*]Turn off your signature before posting .
[*]Please be polite and respect us and we 'll do the same to you .
[*]You can request again after 3 days .
[*]Post your pic in a spoiler tag . 
[*]Credit and Reputation is a must .
[*]if you don't come to pick up your request within 6 days. We 'll put it in the giveaways .
[*]we'll send you a vm once your request is finished
[*]Please give good quality stokes.
[*]Do not spam and try not to double post.



*★ To request :*

Type of request : Set ,Signature, Avatar ,Transparency's .
Size : senior , Junior
Border Style : rounded ,dotted, soiled ,none .
Stoke : ( spoiler tag ) 
Detail : Please be  specific  of what you want ,we are not mind readers .
Text : any specific text?


*Harumi's Examples​* :

★ Sets​
*Spoiler*: __ 





















​


----------



## Rima (May 13, 2010)

*Rima's Examples*


*Spoiler*: _Sets_


----------



## Sayaka (May 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kazehana sets_ 



























*Spoiler*: _Transparency's_ 
















i can put my stuff up right?


----------



## Harumi (May 13, 2010)

*★ Avatars*​





​


*★ Signatures*​


*Spoiler*: __ 















​


----------



## Harumi (May 13, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> i can put my stuff up right?



yes, of course you can :33

*@ Rima: *Thanks Rima!


----------



## Sayaka (May 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Avatars that r the same but different borders_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kazehana signatures_


----------



## Okami (May 13, 2010)

Oh Harumi. can i work with you?  :33


----------



## Milkshake (May 13, 2010)

Yays, Harumi has a shoppe ~  Congrats.

Type of request : Set
Size : Senior 
Border Style : Doesn't matter
Stock : 
*Spoiler*: _ava_ 



[




Detail : Please be specific of what you want ,we are not mind readers .
Text : Milkshake on the ava.


----------



## Harumi (May 13, 2010)

Ōkami said:


> Oh Harumi. can i work with you?  :33



Sure,why not. :33

*@Milkshake:* Thank you Milky!


----------



## Okami (May 13, 2010)

Harumi said:


> Sure,why not. :33



 i'll show you some examples.


----------



## Sayaka (May 13, 2010)

reserved....


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 13, 2010)

I can has job?


----------



## Harumi (May 13, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> harumi can i make a request
> 
> * Type of request : Set
> * Size : senior and  Junior
> ...




*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 









the pic is in LQ so it was a little hard to work with but I did my best, I hope you like it.:33


----------



## Harumi (May 13, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> I can has job?



Sure,but you have to post your Examples.:33


----------



## Sayaka (May 13, 2010)

Harumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _itsmylife_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i love it :33 i'll wear it right now :33


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Signatures_


----------



## Milkshake (May 13, 2010)

I edited my first post, Harumi <3


----------



## Paptala (May 13, 2010)

I really like the style of your work Harumi- I'd love if you could make a set for me please! :33

Type of request: Set
Size: 150 x 150
Border Style: Dotted
Stock:
Ava
Sig
Detail: Rich colors please; and whatever else you feel looks good 
Text: None


----------



## Okami (May 13, 2010)

It's bad lol.  but here some examples: 

*Set:*
*Spoiler*: __ 



​



*Avy's:*
*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Harumi (May 14, 2010)

awesome :33 welcome Ōkami and Mist Puppet!


 ~ Requests' List ~ 

Milkshake // Harumi
Paptala // Harumi ​


----------



## Aggressor (May 14, 2010)

*Request for Harumi, Mist Puppet or Okami*
Type of Request- Signature
Stock

Do whatever~


----------



## Kiki (May 14, 2010)

OHHHHH I wanna work with Harumi! SSPOWR


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 14, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Request for Harumi, Mist Puppet or Okami*
> Type of Request- Signature
> Stock
> 
> Do whatever~



Taking


----------



## Harumi (May 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake set_ 














~ Requests' List ~ 
Paptala // Harumi 
Aggressor // Mist Puppet​


----------



## Harumi (May 14, 2010)

Kiki said:


> OHHHHH I wanna work with Harumi! SSPOWR



lol alright! welcome Kiki!! :33


----------



## Harumi (May 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Paptala_ 










~ Requests' List ~ 
Aggressor // Mist Puppet​


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Aggressor_


----------



## Andre (May 14, 2010)

Hello new shop 

Request: Set
Stock: 
Border Style: Any

I like the sig to be transparent. you can do anything you want to make the avatar look pretty. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (May 14, 2010)

Andre said:


> Hello new shop
> 
> Request: Set
> Stock:
> ...



mine :33 i'll do it


----------



## Kelsey (May 14, 2010)

Request for Harumi or Okami
Type of Request- Avatar
Stock:  

Thanks~


----------



## Okami (May 14, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Request for Harumi or Okami
> Type of Request- Avatar
> Stock:
> 
> Thanks~



 taking.


----------



## Milkshake (May 14, 2010)

I love this  Thank you :]


----------



## Harumi (May 14, 2010)

*@Milkshake:*you're welcome dear,I'm glad you like them!


*~ Requests' List ~​*
Andre // itsmylife
Kelsey // Ōkami
​


----------



## Okami (May 14, 2010)

*Kelsey♥:*

;( I'm not sure, it's problaby a bit to dark/grey, but i hope you like it.


----------



## Aggressor (May 14, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aggressor_



Thanks will use later~


----------



## Kelsey (May 15, 2010)

Ōkami said:


> *Kelsey♥:*
> 
> ;( I'm not sure, it's problaby a bit to dark/grey, but i hope you like it.



Theyre great, thank you .


----------



## Sephiroth (May 15, 2010)

Request for Mist Puppet.

Set.

*Avatar*
Stock- 

Size-150x150
Border-Thin Black and white

No effects.


*Signature*


Stock- 
Border-Thin black and white

Size-Max signature six

I would like the words at the top cut out from the picture.

No effects

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Harumi (May 15, 2010)

^
please turn off your signature.


*~ Requests' List ~ *


Andre // itsmylife
Sephiroth // Mist Puppet​


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_


----------



## Sephiroth (May 15, 2010)

Looks good, except the white border got slightly messed up on the top of the avatar, and it is 148x148, if you could just fix those it would be perfect.

Though, since your doing it again, could you get a little more of her body in the avatar.

Thank you. 

Signature is perfect.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 15, 2010)

Ah, my mistake.



Better?


----------



## Porcelain (May 15, 2010)

Ohaithar, new shop ? I'll give it a go.

Request;



Ava--150x150 and 125x125 please. Dotted borders. Of their faces, btw.



Sig--Trans and resize, small please.

+ rep and cred


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 15, 2010)

^ I'll take it


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Fujioka_ 









Junior size



Senior size




Tried my best for the trans


----------



## Porcelain (May 15, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *Spoiler*: _Fujioka_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, thank you, thank you, 

it's perfect


----------



## Horan (May 15, 2010)

Oh Harumi 

Type of request: Set
Size: junior
Border Style: rounded

Effects: Do whatever you want :33 and make the sig transparent, please!

Thank you in advance! pek
Good luck, Harumi


----------



## Harumi (May 15, 2010)

alright <33 but do you want the Transparency at the girl only? and turn off your sig,please


----------



## Harumi (May 15, 2010)

itsmylife is a little busy right now so I did Andre's request for her.


*Spoiler*: _Andre_ 









*~ Requests' List ~ *​
Amarantha // Harumi​


----------



## Horan (May 15, 2010)

Harumi said:


> alright <33 but do you want the Transparency at the girl only? and turn off your sig,please



Yeah, around the girl. Oh, and sorry about that.  
Thanks Harumi!


----------



## Andre (May 15, 2010)

Harumi said:


> itsmylife is a little busy right now so I did Andre's request for her.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Andre_
> ...



Yes, thank you. They are lovely. itsmylife was too busy? That's too bad.


----------



## Mai (May 16, 2010)

Request for Harumi:

avatar 150x150
dotted borders
make it simple and vibrant, pretty much like this one:


thanks :3


----------



## Harumi (May 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Amarantha_ 












I hope this is close to what you wanted..


*~ Requests' List ~ ​*
Mai // Harumi​


----------



## Horan (May 16, 2010)

^OMG It's lovely! THANKS! Muah!  +rep


----------



## Harumi (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Mai (May 17, 2010)

Harumi said:


>



Pretty ;3

+reps


----------



## Aggressor (May 18, 2010)

*Set Request*
Worker(s)- Harumi, Mist Puppet, Okami
Stock- Avatar | Signature

Could the avatar be of Hitsugaya in the top panel and the signature of hitsugaya in the top panel. 

Do whatever~ Except please make it look icey and awesome. Don't go overboard with effects.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 18, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Set Request*
> Worker(s)- Harumi, Mist Puppet, Okami
> Stock- Avatar | Signature
> 
> ...



Taking this, yo


----------



## Sayaka (May 18, 2010)

lol i work here XD

requesting harumi 


*Spoiler*: __ 









both sizes for avatars on sasuke(LOL YEAH SASUKE)

for sig put both pics together 

on sig " if our lives were switched"

do what ever just make it beautiful XD


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Aggressor_


----------



## Harumi (May 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 









I hope you like it :33


----------



## Sayaka (May 18, 2010)

damn that was fast i thought you were going to get it done tomorrow XDDDDD


i like it :33


----------



## Aggressor (May 18, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aggressor_



Thanks Mist Puppet have to spread though. Rep will be given tomorrow!


----------



## Lucrecia (May 19, 2010)

Request for Harumi

Set. Avatar: Senior
Text: Never let me go
Border: make what you want, that looks good 
Make it pretty and Graphics what fits.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Harumi (May 20, 2010)

Lucrecia said:


> Request for Harumi
> 
> Set. Avatar: Senior
> Text: Never let me go
> ...



OMGNARUHINA!<3 alright I'm on it! :33

*~ Requests' List ~ *​
Lucrecia // Harumi​


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 20, 2010)

Harumi's going to be busy, so I'm taking over your request Lucrecia


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Lucrecia_


----------



## Lucrecia (May 21, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lucrecia_



Thanks. No problem


----------



## Arya Stark (May 23, 2010)

Set request for *Harumi*.I can wait for her if she's busy.


*Spoiler*: __ 








Set please,you know how to make it awesome.(transparency or normal set which goes awesome for stock)

Also along with normal avatar can you alsa make a senior size please? 

Thanks by now ~


----------



## Harumi (May 24, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Set request for *Harumi*.I can wait for her if she's busy.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



no,I'm not busy now! :33,and even though I dunno who this couple is,I really like this pic 


*Spoiler*: _FirstMoon_


----------



## Arya Stark (May 24, 2010)

Harumi said:


> no,I'm not busy now! :33,and even though I dunno who this couple is,I really like this pic
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _FirstMoon_



AASSDSDFSDFDGJFGKL! I love it! 

They're Roy Mustang and Riza Hawkeye from Full Metal Alchemist,watch/read it now !


----------



## Rosie (May 24, 2010)

Request for Harumi

Type of request : Set
Size : senior 
Border Style : rounded 
Stock: Detail : light effects 
Text : Just you and I defying gravity...

Please and thank you


----------



## Harumi (May 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Red Rose Belle_ 












If you want anything changed,tell me! :33


----------



## Rosie (May 24, 2010)

Could you darken the text a little? Thanks


----------



## Harumi (May 25, 2010)

^
ok! but you want me to drop a shadow?or just change the color ?


----------



## Banhammer (May 25, 2010)

Request Please

Set. Avatar: Senior
Border: make what you want, that looks good 
I'll need you to crop it a bit though
The first panel could be an avatar if you please. The second one is the set.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rosie (May 25, 2010)

Actually, it's just fine. My eyes are a little messed up I think. Thanks Harumi! pek


----------



## Harumi (May 25, 2010)

oh,ok. you're welcome!<333


----------



## Harumi (May 25, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Request Please
> 
> Set. Avatar: Senior
> Border: make what you want, that looks good
> ...



ok,I'll do it.but please turn off your signature.

*~request's~ *

Banhammer // Harumi​


----------



## Harumi (May 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Banhammer _


----------



## Milkshake (May 25, 2010)

For Harumi-chan ~ 
Type of request : Set 
Size : senior
Border Style : rounded/dotted. 
Stoke : 

Detail : Round bordered sig+ava/Transparent sig 
Pretty effects
Text : let's play a love game


----------



## Sayaka (May 25, 2010)

harumi set please 

avys both junior and senior sizes :33

make it look beautiful :33



on sig " you are my world "


----------



## Harumi (May 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 













*~ Requests' List ~ *

itsmylife // Harumi ​


----------



## Milkshake (May 26, 2010)

I love it ~ 
and i did initially want a trans sig but this is just fine 
i didn't expect you to color it, you gave it a nice touch :]]
you don't have to make a new request for me :>


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (May 26, 2010)

Type of request : Set
Size : Junior
Border Style : soiled
Stoke :  
Detail :Any that fit..something white
Text : AreoSamurai21
will rep and cred


----------



## Harumi (May 26, 2010)

AreoSamurai21 said:


> Type of request : Set
> Size : Junior
> Border Style : soiled
> Stoke :
> ...



I'll will take it. 

*~ Requests' List ~ *

itsmylife  // Harumi

AreoSamurai21 // Harumi​


----------



## Harumi (May 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 









*~ Requests' List ~​ *

AreoSamurai21 // Harumi​


----------



## Cyana♥ (May 28, 2010)

*Im requesting a set. Junior size and rounded borders on the avatar.
Thanks in advance Harumi 
*


----------



## Harumi (May 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _AreoSamurai21 _ 










*~ Requests' List ~ *

CyanaHeart // Harumi​


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (May 28, 2010)

Harumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _AreoSamurai21 _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Oh..my gosh *

*Simplely beautiful  Just oh my...*


----------



## Rima (May 28, 2010)

Can I work at your shop, Harumi.


----------



## Harumi (May 28, 2010)

yes, sure rima :33

*@AreoSamurai21 :* I'm glad you like it <3


----------



## Rima (May 28, 2010)

Harumi said:


> yes, sure rima :33
> 
> *@AreoSamurai21 :* I'm glad you like it <3



Thank you so much.


----------



## Sayaka (May 29, 2010)

i love it thanks harumi


----------



## Harumi (May 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _CyanaHeart_ 









*@itsy & Rima:* you're welcome!~


----------



## Cyana♥ (May 29, 2010)

Harumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _CyanaHeart_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*THank you! I love it! pek
Gotta spread then Ill rep XD*


----------



## Rosie (Jun 5, 2010)

Request for Harumi

* Type of request :Avatar 
* Size : senior 
* Border Style : rounded 
* Stock : 
* Detail : light effects

Please and thank you pek


----------



## Shika (Jun 5, 2010)

Hello
I'd like to make a request...
Type: Sig
Size: meh, not too big not too small
Border: do what you feel like... 

details: same as the borders...

I like the sigs that came out of here... so thank you in advance


----------



## Candy (Jun 5, 2010)

Type of request : Signature
Size : senior 
Border Style : none, just the border thats on the scan
Stoke : 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Detail : The panel where it says "Its unbelievable. Look at those eyes!". That would be what I would like to be made into a sig. I would like it done so that th word bubbles are included in the panel. Please make it a pretty big size, or if the size in the image is big enough, thats fine. 
Text : none


----------



## Harumi (Jun 6, 2010)

I hope it's not too much effects..


----------



## Rosie (Jun 6, 2010)

Harumi said:


> I hope it's not too much effects..


Oh no, it looks amazing! Thank you so much! pek


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 6, 2010)

Candy said:


> Type of request : Signature
> Size : senior
> Border Style : none, just the border thats on the scan
> Stoke :
> ...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey, is it possible for me to work here ?


----------



## Sunako (Jun 6, 2010)

Harumi pleaaaaaaaaaaase.
This shoppe is amazing. *subs*

    * Type of request : Set 
    * Size : Senior
    * Border Style : You pick
    * Stoke : 
    * Detail : You pick
    * Text : "my partner in crime"

One with text one without XD


----------



## Candy (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you so much MP! 

Rep and cred


----------



## Harumi (Jun 6, 2010)

ShikaNami said:


> Hello
> I'd like to make a request...
> Type: Sig
> Size: meh, not too big not too small
> ...



ok .but the stoke is not showing.do you mind  rehosting it?



Atlantic Storm said:


> Hey, is it possible for me to work here ?



umm I think we have enough workers...sorry ..



Sunako said:


> Harumi pleaaaaaaaaaaase.
> This shoppe is amazing. *subs*
> 
> * Type of request : Set
> ...



thanks!it will be done by Tomorrow!:33


----------



## Harumi (Jun 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _sunako_


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 7, 2010)

yo set please harumi :33

dotted white borders 

on sig "this hunger for power and this desire to win " my inner animal within"

just make it look badass

avy both sizes xD


----------



## Harumi (Jun 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 8, 2010)

Harumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _itsmylife_



holly shit you seem to have out done yourself  


fukcing love it trying to get yours done but been busy  will be done very soon 

but i fucking love it HARUMI 
you seem to have fun with this one


----------



## Harumi (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you ari!!Glad you like it!!

 and yeah I did!! naruto looks soo badass in it .lol LOVE the stoke
and  don't worry ,take your time :33


----------



## Rubi (Jun 9, 2010)

Sig please harumi! 



please do whatever you want with it and if it's ok could you please add some text :33

thank you! Will rep and cred


----------



## Harumi (Jun 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Viscaria_ 
















I hope you like it


----------



## Rubi (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn it! It's so fucking awesome  I love love love it. Thanks a ton!

But the problem is I'm having trouble chosing  oh well, thanks so much!


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 10, 2010)

Simple request.

Can you "signaturize" (you know, border and sig size) .

And also "avatarize" (border and avatar size) .

no effects or anything like that.

just a nice but simple border and resize to fit.


----------



## Harumi (Jun 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Man in Black_ 













and turn off your sig ,please.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 13, 2010)

harumi i know your going too absolutely kill me or this one.....

set
avy both sizes and focus on naruto waist, and another avy both sizes on narutos face with a bit of sakura if you can....

make it look really sexy kind of like your new set....

on sig have *" just by having your lips on me is making me melt into your hot heated desire for passion" * 

color dotted with white borders


just copy paste it ok.......


stock



dont kill me


----------



## Cyana♥ (Jun 13, 2010)

*Heres a request for you Harumi-Chan 
Can you work well with Black and white photos? If so then...

Text:  "Baby when its love if its not rough if isnt fun"
Junior
Effects: Make it hot plz.


*


----------



## Harumi (Jun 13, 2010)

^
I'll see what I can do :33

itsy ,yours will be finished soon~


----------



## Harumi (Jun 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 











* ~Request's List~ *​
CyanaHeart // Harumi​


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 13, 2010)

i knew coming to you was the right thing to do my god its exactly what i wanted thou i did want the avy focus on narutos waist also 

but this is really good xD


REP


----------



## Harumi (Jun 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _CyanaHeart_ 









hope you like :33


----------



## Z (Jun 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Good nice set with effects please. Have "marvel.com" taken out. 

Make the avatar (150 x 150) focus on Wolverine, the person with the hat.

Whatever border you desire.


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 15, 2010)

Z said:


> Good nice set with effects please.
> 
> Make the avatar (150 x 150) focus on Wolverine, the person with the hat.
> 
> Whatever border you desire.



i'll take :33


----------



## Z (Jun 15, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> i'll take :33



I put a bigger picture. I edited my post.


----------



## santanico (Jun 15, 2010)

hey! can I request two sets at time?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 15, 2010)

hmmm guess 

i'll do yours too :33


----------



## santanico (Jun 15, 2010)

sweet 

link:
size:senior
border: anything is fine

link:
size:senior
border:same as above.

hope I explained well enough


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 15, 2010)

its fine.....

ill get it done as soon as i can :33


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 15, 2010)

Type of request : Avatar
Size : Senior
Worker: Okami, Harumi or Mist Puppet 
Border Style : Artist's Choice

Effects : Please nothing too flashy, I prefer simple yet elegent designs. Do not go overboard on effects, but make it badass.
Text : None


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry for being so rash workers, I was requesting while studying anyway I have completeed my request


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 15, 2010)

starr im doing yours soon ok 


*Z*


----------



## Motive (Jun 15, 2010)

Type of request : Set
Size : Junior
Border Style : Rounded

Text : None


----------



## Harumi (Jun 15, 2010)

^
I'll take it.


----------



## rozzalina (Jun 15, 2010)

Hola  I have a request!

Type of request: Set
Size: Junior
Border style: Dotted
Image: 
Detail: For both the avy and sig, center it on his face please. Include any graphics that you think will work - surprise me!
Text: None

Thankyou to whoever does it!


----------



## Harumi (Jun 17, 2010)

rozzalina said:


> Hola  I have a request!
> 
> Type of request: Set
> Size: Junior
> ...





Aggressor said:


> Type of request : Avatar
> Size : Senior
> Worker: Okami, Harumi or Mist Puppet
> Border Style : Artist's Choice
> ...



will take these too :33

Starr,I'll be doing one of your requests.

*~Request's List~ *​Starr // itsmylife , Harumi

Aggressor // Harumi

xXxcryingeyesxXx  // Harumi

rozzalina // Harumi
​


----------



## Jade (Jun 17, 2010)

Type of request : Set
Size : Junior
Border Style : Rounded
Stock : Detail : Simple colorization/effect's
Text: None


----------



## Rosie (Jun 17, 2010)

Request for Harumi 

Instead of a set can I get two avies done? One of Sakura, the other of Ino.

Size: Senior
Border: Square
Effects: Lights, not too much though.

Please and thank you!


----------



## Krombacher (Jun 17, 2010)

Type of request : Set
Size : senior
Border Style : What you think looks better in the final version
Stoke : 
Avi: 
Signature: 
Detail: Donald is angry. So no hearts or pink or anything girly like  But besides this I have no good imagination. Just do as you like. I trust your artistical abilities
Text : none


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2010)

freak in a

i'll do rocky


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2010)

*starr*







harumi is doing the naruhina one.....bt not for that reason im very busy lately and i didn't feel like doing a naruto set anything naruto set....


----------



## santanico (Jun 17, 2010)

You ain't gotta lie 

heh thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 17, 2010)

damn i haven't had a sakura set in ages 
avy both sizes 

red dotted white borders

well i'll give this to the best 

set make it badass 

on sig have " roaring winds shattering earth,  woman of amazing strength, shall conquer all

just copy paste the words ok



thanks love


----------



## Harumi (Jun 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _xXxcryingeyesxXx_ 









*~Request's List~ ​*
Starr //  Harumi
Aggressor // Harumi
rozzalina // Harumi
Aurora // Harumi
Rose Red Belle // Harumi
RockyDJ // itsmylife
itsmylife // Harumi​


----------



## Harumi (Jun 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Starr_ 










*Spoiler*: _Aggressor _ 













*~Request's List~ ​*

rozzalina // Harumi
Aurora // Harumi
Rose Red Belle // Harumi
RockyDJ // itsmylife
itsmylife // Harumi​


----------



## santanico (Jun 18, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Motive (Jun 18, 2010)

Harumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _xXxcryingeyesxXx_



Thank you so much!! :33


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 19, 2010)

Request type: FC Banner
Text: The Yuuki Kuran FC

I want it to say that and also to have red/black themed effects. I overall want it dazzled up and to be a snazzy FC banner lol. 

Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 19, 2010)

hmm i guess i can do this one......

same size as the pic right?

i can totally dazzle it up


----------



## Harumi (Jun 19, 2010)

*@starr,xXxcryingeyesxXx:* you're welcome guys:33

*Spoiler*: _rozzalina _ 














*~Request's List~ ​*

Aurora // Harumi
Rose Red Belle // Harumi
RockyDJ // itsmylife
itsmylife // Harumi​


----------



## Choco (Jun 19, 2010)

Set request for Harumi.



Size: Senior
Any border
Any effects
No text

Thanks


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 19, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> hmm i guess i can do this one......
> 
> same size as the pic right?
> 
> i can totally dazzle it up



Okz. Yeah, basically the same size as the pic...


----------



## Aggressor (Jun 20, 2010)

Harumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aggressor _



Picking up, looks great


----------



## Harumi (Jun 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Aurora _ 














*~Request's List~ ​*
Rose Red Belle // Harumi
RockyDJ // itsmylife
itsmylife // Harumi
Vampire Princess // itsmylife
Choco // Harumi​


----------



## Jade (Jun 20, 2010)

Harumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aurora_


Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 20, 2010)

*vampire princess*

*Spoiler*: __ 
















LOL my bad  


you really think soo :33


----------



## Harumi (Jun 20, 2010)

^
ari can you spoiler tag that?they'e big and too many! they look great though!!:33


----------



## Harumi (Jun 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle _ 









*~Request's List~ ​*

RockyDJ // itsmylife
itsmylife // Harumi
Choco // Harumi​


----------



## Rosie (Jun 20, 2010)

Harumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, they look great! Especially the Sakura one  Could you possibly darken the Ino one? Maybe it's the resolution on my computer, but I can barely see her


----------



## Harumi (Jun 20, 2010)

really?  they look fine to me..

anyway is this any better?


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 20, 2010)

*Rocky*


----------



## Rosie (Jun 20, 2010)

Harumi said:


> really?  they look fine to me..
> 
> anyway is this any better?


Yeah, it looks great. You're the best Harumi


----------



## Harumi (Jun 21, 2010)

^
Thank you~ 


*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 












*~Request's List~ ​*

Choco // Harumi​


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 21, 2010)

bloody hell thats good xD

rep will wear soon


----------



## Harumi (Jun 21, 2010)

^
glad you like :33


----------



## Kazuhiro (Jun 21, 2010)

Hellow! 

- Request for : *Harumi*
- Size : 160x100 (For another forum)
- Stock : 
- Border : Solid colored borders
- Details : Color enhancement and little effects similar to your first few avatar samples.
- Text : ''Ibuki''

Thank you!


----------



## Motive (Jun 28, 2010)

Type of request : Set
Size : Junior
Border Style : Dotted
Avatar Stock: 
Signature Stock: 
Avatar Text : I'm not afraid to die protecting you
Signature Text: None


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 3, 2010)

ok guys i will do some requests look harumi has been having some problems with her computer sooo whoever is requesting for her be PATIENT ok

i will take cryingeyes


----------



## Harumi (Jul 4, 2010)

Ok I FINALLY got my computer fixed again.I'm really sorry for taking so long guys.


*Spoiler*: _choco_


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 4, 2010)

set for harumi 

just make it sexy but beautiful 

dotted white borders
 sig stock



on sig " your all i ever wanted"



avy stock 


and an extra avatar 




also dotted with white borders 

thanks 

im am doing the request i will take now


senior sizes all of them


----------



## rozzalina (Jul 4, 2010)

Harumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _rozzalina _



Thankyou so much Harumi-san! Will rep and cred


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 5, 2010)

*xXxcryingeyesxXx*


----------



## Rosie (Jul 5, 2010)

Set request for Harumi

Size : Senior
Border Style : dotted
Stock:  
Detail : Light effects and you can get rid of the "axis powers hetalia" text
Text : "To be with you...is all I need"

Please and thank you~!


----------



## Rima (Jul 5, 2010)

Since Kazehana's Shop already has alot of workers. I'm going to start helping you out, Harumi. 

I'll make examples right now XD.


----------



## Choco (Jul 5, 2010)

Harumi said:


> Ok I FINALLY got my computer fixed again.I'm really sorry for taking so long guys.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _choco_



Thank you, Harumi. It's perfect  +rep


----------



## Motive (Jul 5, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> *xXxcryingeyesxXx*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you! It looks so awesome. pek


----------



## Harumi (Jul 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_ 









*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_


----------



## Harumi (Jul 6, 2010)

Rima said:


> Since Kazehana's Shop already has alot of workers. I'm going to start helping you out, Harumi.
> 
> I'll make examples right now XD.



awesome:33 I can use some help here, it's only me and kazehana.thanks rima.



*@rozzalina ,Choco:* you're welcome.<3


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 6, 2010)

awesome i love it xD


----------



## Rosie (Jul 6, 2010)

Harumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_


Yayyyy~

It looks great! Thanks


----------



## Rima (Jul 6, 2010)

Harumi. 

Starr is taking too long. 

Transparent Set



Avatar on Sakura. (Black border please)


----------



## Pyro (Jul 6, 2010)

Could I get a set with this picture? Senior member please. You have free reign just try to make it look as badass as possible and if you could, put Pyro somewhere on the sig. Thanks in advance, reps and cred of course.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 6, 2010)

Pyro said:


> Could I get a set with this picture? Senior member please. You have free reign just try to make it look as badass as possible and if you could, put Pyro somewhere on the sig. Thanks in advance, reps and cred of course.




ummm high quality stock and i will do it...

unless you want me to find mugan art and use that for the set...


----------



## Cyana♥ (Jul 6, 2010)

*Harumi, Can I get a set with  please? 
Junior size. Can I also get one 150x200 for the other website. Rounded border.
Pretty effects.
Can you think of some text with it? If not, no text is fine.

Thanks in advance *


----------



## Pyro (Jul 6, 2010)

If you want to find a different Mugen stock you can do that as well. Just make it look as badass as possible please. Completely up to you, I like to let the artists in these shops show off their creativity and not be constrained by the requests. I've heard good things about you guys and I'm sure you'll do great work.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 6, 2010)

is this badass enough for you ?


----------



## Pyro (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh wow.... I'm seriously speechless. You guys have real talent. Are those the finished products? If so that's fine, but if not I would like Pyro somewhere on the sig. Great work though.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 6, 2010)

i forgot the name  here







sorry


----------



## Harumi (Jul 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rima_


----------



## Harumi (Jul 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _CyanaHeart_ 









I tried new effects on your set,I hope it looks good


----------



## Rima (Jul 7, 2010)

Harumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rima_



Thank you so much, Harumi!


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 9, 2010)

dammit i want to do this one sooooo BADLY come on PLEASE 


i already have a great plan for it 

im good when it come too badass sets


----------



## Smiley (Jul 9, 2010)

3 Avatar's if thats ok. If not, pick anyone to do.

Avatar 1

Size: 150x150
Border Style: Like this 
Stock: 
Effects: Make it look epic, with faint lines going through the image like this 
Text : None

Avatar 2:

Size: 150x150
Border: like the one in Avatar 1
Stock: 
Effects: Your choice, but with the faint lines like avatar 1
Text: none.

Avatar 3

Size: 150x150
Stock:
Border:Rounded.
Effects: Your choice,faint lines going through the picture like Avatar 1.
Text: 'Yondaime'


Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 10, 2010)

requesting harumi 

effects make it really pretty and emotional 



on sig " I can see when the lights start to fade,
the day is done and your smile has gone away.

Let me raise you up. Let me be your love."


----------



## Z (Jul 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 















Just border them.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 11, 2010)

ill do it but please better stock


----------



## Harumi (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Smiley (Jul 11, 2010)

Harumi said:


>



Thank you very much Harumi, +REPPED


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 11, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> ill do it but please better stock



hmm alright tell me what you think of these then







If these are okay like i said previously just have the first pic in the middle surrounded by the other two with a caption of "Legends" at the top.

You can border it anyways you like and make it look as awesome as you possibly can. Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Kirin (Jul 11, 2010)

I would like to make a request please. 

Type of request: Set
Size: Junior
Border Style: Dotted
Picture:
Detail: Whichever effects you want to give.
Text: 
Uchiha Sasuke
An Uncertain Future


----------



## Harumi (Jul 11, 2010)

^
Aeterna,the image is not showing.can you upload it from another site?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 11, 2010)

Aeterna said:


> I would like to make a request please.
> 
> Type of request: Set
> Size: Junior
> ...





umm can you please upload it again?

when you do i'll do it


----------



## Kirin (Jul 11, 2010)

Ready... :33 I edited the link.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 11, 2010)

alright NOW I CAN DO IT 

will be done soon 

im itsmylife btw


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 11, 2010)

*Aeterna*


----------



## Harumi (Jul 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _kazehana_


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 14, 2010)

Harumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _kazehana_



i like it 

i love the new style


----------



## santanico (Jul 16, 2010)

request for Harumi


senior set
Just make it purdy


----------



## Harumi (Jul 17, 2010)

Starr said:


> request for Harumi
> 
> 
> senior set
> Just make it purdy



 I have already made a set of this stoke for my examples.but I will see if I can think of something new. =3


----------



## santanico (Jul 17, 2010)

oh I didn't see that lol

That one is really nice, I can use that one instead


----------



## Harumi (Jul 17, 2010)

Starr said:


> oh I didn't see that lol
> 
> That one is really nice, I can use that one instead



alright.you can have it .:33


----------



## Rosie (Jul 18, 2010)

For Harumi~

Type: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Effects: Lights
Text: Don't question it...That's love

Please and thank you


----------



## Harumi (Jul 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_


----------



## Matrix_Ice (Jul 21, 2010)

Request for Harumi 

Type: Set
Size: Junior(?)
Stock: 
Border: Rounded
Effects: 

Thanks a bunch! Take as long as you like, no hurries.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 21, 2010)

Request: Avy
Stock:  (without the movie info at the bottom, please)
Size: Senior
Effects: none; since it's a movie poster, I don't think it needs any.  But if you think you can improve it, then by all means please do so.
Border: solid


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Jul 21, 2010)

These are j-just gorgeous!
I can't believe I looked at all 11 pages~

Request for 
Kazehana please~♥

Type of request : Set 
Size : Senior 
Border Style : Dotted
Stock :

Detail : Lots of colors, effects, and shinies?♥  Like 'Rose Red Belle's! Extra cute!><;;
Text : I'll find you wherever you are...

Thank you sooo much! I can't wait!!:pek​


----------



## Rosie (Jul 21, 2010)

Harumi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rose Red Belle_


Cute~

Thanks Harumi


----------



## Z (Jul 24, 2010)

Request for Harumi - Don't go too overboard on effects please 

Stock - 

Thanks ~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 30, 2010)

ok listen up guys idk if harumi is going to make the  sets...

so if you want i can take some of them just whos willing to allow it

if u guys want go examples go to these places 


my shop front page 



last page 



24.7 browine factory shop


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Jul 30, 2010)

Edited~
Thank you very much Kaze-tan~


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2010)

we dont do gifs dude 


and turn off your sig


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 1, 2010)

will start the requests today im going to do them even if you wont take it 


but Z your stock is terrible....

Nim could you get me a better stock of you image?


----------



## Z (Aug 1, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> will start the requests today im going to do them even if you wont take it
> 
> 
> but Z your stock is terrible....
> ...



Don't bother.


----------



## Aiku (Aug 1, 2010)

...For whoever gets it first.

Type of request: Set 
Size: Senior, Junior
Border Style: Dotted
Stoke: 

For Signature...


For Avatar...

Detail: For the signature, if you can, please take out the text and the two little people in the background...and for the avatar, I just want his face. I don't want the whistle or the red flag. Other than that, just do whatever you think looks good.
Text: In the signature, my username...

The quality might not be great...but I hope you can make something out of it.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 1, 2010)

xXKai HiwatariXx said:


> ...For whoever gets it first.
> 
> Type of request: Set
> Size: Senior, Junior
> ...




ill take it :33


----------



## Red Version (Aug 2, 2010)

Type of request : Set
Size : Senior/Junior Please, if ya can.
Border Style : Dotted
Stoke : 
Detail : Just give me something that looks good.[:
Text : I don't take orders. Make the Avy, say "Rebirth."


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Aug 2, 2010)

DattebaYAOI-chan♥ said:


> These are j-just gorgeous!
> I can't believe I looked at all 11 pages~
> 
> Request for
> ...



 ?

**


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm doing it  

it takes time to make things and im doing other sets along with it im trying to get it done BE PATIENT  sorry im very busy this week because next Sunday i'm going to be in a plane to go for study abroad and i am trying to get everything ready for that day


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry!;;


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 3, 2010)

DattebaYAOI-chan♥ said:


> I'm so sorry!;;



its ok sweety :33

i promise it ill be done tomorrow along with everything else


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 3, 2010)

*yaoi chan* 

you not a senior yet soo i made a 125x125 one also...


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Aug 3, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> *yaoi chan*
> 
> you not a senior yet soo i made a 125x125 one also...



OMGOODNESS!!! These are just gorgeous!!!!
So pretty, thank you very very much!!
But, the sentence stops short for some reason~?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 3, 2010)

dammit i was in a rush i for got the "are"  

i can do it again if you want (but i deleted it......)


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Aug 3, 2010)

Aww, it's alright, It's lovely the way it is, and I know you're busy~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 3, 2010)

oi kai im sorry i cant do yours............


----------



## Aiku (Aug 3, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> oi kai im sorry i cant do yours............



Not a problem at all.


----------

